# Penshaw aquatics and reptiles



## Bri (Dec 13, 2006)

Tyne and wears longest serving aquatic and reptile shop
We have a wide range of aquatic and reptiles in store as well as all the dry good and live food


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

You are still open?

Do you have regular opening hours? I popped up a few times over the last few years during "normal" trading hours and you were always closed? I assumed the place had shut down so never went back.


----------



## toonboymc71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes he is open and a cracking set up and always helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bri (Dec 13, 2006)

Our opening hour are
Monday9.30-5
Tuesday closed
Wednesday- Saturday 9.30-5
Sunday 9.30-3


----------

